# Covid changed how I eat



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

No longer going to restaurants in general I now cook my own Asian / Mexican / Southern Foods and will share some. I crave southern home cooked vegetables so i put some of my favorites together in a chicken broth / tomato soup . 
This is my Texmex creation i make often. any meat will work and i add red enchilada sauce and reduce for thickness, then some cheese inside a yellow corn tortilla and 15 min in the Air Fryer .
the taste is fantastic and i make at least 12 to cool , place in bag and freeze.
then 1 min in the microwave for a fast on the run breakfast until i run out.
also eat more salad and grow bean sprouts = [ call it my winter gardening ]


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Save a ton of money too.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’d eat all that. Looks good.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what kinda beans do you sprout? i use pinto. i tried lentels and don't like them as well as pintos.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Mung . I have tried others but mung is best for me .


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

What time is dinner?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

getting out more now but do enjoy cooking , this is some of my grub
Veg's not well done here but i couldn't wait with the Salmon blackened , and grilled with BBQ sauce


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont care much for salmon, but blackend with bbq sauce,I might have to give that a shot. Looks great by the way.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Blackened salmon is a new one on me, gonna have to give it a shot though.


----------

